# BROWN & SHARPE INTRAMIKE BOX .



## RIMSPOKE (Jan 15, 2019)

MY TWO BIGGEST INTRAMIKES WERE IN NEED OF PROPER STORAGE
SO I RECLAIMED WOOD FROM A COUPLE OF B&S 1-2-3-4 MICROMETER SETS AND MADE
A NICE BOX WITH SOMEONE ELSE's NAME ON IT .

NEVER ONE TO DO THINGS THE RIGHT WAY , I USED MY MILL TO CUT SOME UNIQUE DOUBLE ROUND
FINGER JOINTS FOR THE CORNERS .

I MADE IT AS COMPACT AS I COULD BUT THAT GIANT 5" ID SETTING RING DICTATED THE SIZE .
I AM HAPPY WITH IT . I CAN FINALLY RETIRE THE CARDBOARD BOXES THESE TOOLS USED TO LIVE IN .


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 15, 2019)

Nice !


----------



## GL (Jan 15, 2019)

Dude..  You are correct, you are doing it wrong , but the results speak for themselves, that's a very nice box. We use the tools we have - just because the wood guys wouldn't use a mill (because they don't have one) doesn't mean the tool doesn't produce the end result.  Nice job.  I find this group to embrace crossover more than some. Some metal guys wrinkle up their nose at wood, and vice versa. I like both.  Both have their place. Expand the horizon and use what works or is apropriate for the job at hand.  Both can be pretty in their own way, and for different reasons.  Both take craftsmanship, art takes many forms (although I still don't appreciate "fashion" or "modern art" as some might - jeans and a t-shirt cover my butt and keep me warm, what's the problem?).  Thanks for sharing and taking a wood risk.


----------



## benmychree (Jan 15, 2019)

Very nice!  I like B&S tools, but never had a yearning for intramikes, besides most folks on e bay seem to think they are worth their weight in gold. Likewise, I have repurposed boxes for other uses, like one for two special boring heads, and another for dial indicator accessories and made one from scratch for my Kingway test fixture; when I was younger and less patient, I was not too proficient with woodwork, I thought, compared to steel, "It came off too fast" .When I wanted to build a steam launch engine I had to apply myself to wood pattern making, and have done well with it, I'd have to say that I like doing it even better than machine work, which I've been doing since I was in my late teens (now 74)  That experience led me to relative proficiency in most sorts of woodworking.


----------

